# μάκια



## BrendaP

να σ'το κάνω *μάκια* να περάσει.  I came across this phrase today about "kissing an injury to make it better".  I've never heard the word *μάκια *for kisses, and haven't been able to find it anywhere.  Is this a phrase that's commonly used?


----------



## cougr

Both the word "μάκια" and the phrase you mention are quite common, Brenda. Particularly so when it comes to baby/child-directed talk.


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, cougr.  Strange that I haven't been able to find μάκια in dictionaries.


----------



## Live2Learn

"Μάκια Μάκια" (τραγούδι): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M9oel5QxlU


----------



## BrendaP

Cute. Thanks L2L.


----------



## GeorgeP

"Μάκια" is a slang/informal word and it's not usually found in dictionaries. It is, however, widely used in Greece, especially among the elderly, but the truth is it's began to sort of disappear as a word for "kisses".


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you George.  At least I'll know what the word means if I hear it, even if I never use it myself.


----------

